# Valero Trainee Assessment ???



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

My son is doing this assessment for the Three Rivers Refinery. The assessment consist of Mechanical Aptitude, Use of Information, and Personality Inventory. The first part I'm sure is simular to the Bennett Mechanical test. The second I believe is simular to Reading Comprehension. The Personality Inventory I don't have a clue, anyone familiar with it?


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

It's just your standard psyc test consisting of 300-500 questions. Really it's 50 questions, but rephrased over and over again. It's a test looking for inconsistent responses and measures personality traits and assesses risk.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Search personality test and how to test as an extrovert. I took the test for them at Corpus on the 10th of this month.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I took and passed ali 5 test for Exxon/Mobil and the "use of information" was the one that made you think. It was the most difficult out of the five. Don't know if it is the same test or not, though.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Tell him to be rested and alert there is not much you can study for,I took one in october for a big chem plant .It took about 3to4 hours the last part was math percentages decimals and the basics.There were guestions like if a co-worker told you you could do something faster and you know its not co.procedure how would you do it.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Search personality test and how to test as an extrovert. I took the test for them at Corpus on the 10th of this month.


I wouldn't recommend trying to job the personality test. The results will indicate deception. I use these tests all the time.

If your boy does well on the other two tests the personality test isn't going to trip him up.

Good luck.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I've taken something similar for the Navy and was told the whole point is that you answer the way you would, not answering the way you think they'd like to see.

And yeah, don't overthink it because when I was taking it...I thought I had lost my mind after being asked the same question rephrased 100 different ways lol.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> I wouldn't recommend trying to job the personality test. The results will indicate deception. I use these tests all the time.
> 
> If your boy does well on the other two tests the personality test isn't going to trip him up.
> 
> Good luck.


Just curious. If he answers consistently how will it indicate deception? Being 100% extrovert?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Just curious. If he answers consistently how will it indicate deception? Being 100% extrovert?


There are some places that you have to be crazy to work at. The employeer knows that and looks for that trait in the test results.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have come across all kinds of pre-employment test but the Personality Inventory was new to me.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BBCAT said:


> Thanks for the input. I have come across all kinds of pre-employment test but the Personality Inventory was new to me.


Same here. I was blind sided by it myself.

Questions like,

Would you rather stay home and read a book or go to a party?

Do you like to read?

How many books do you read a year?

Have you ever hated someone?

Then, they repeat. Lol.


----------

